# Brooks Brothers Outlet Stores



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

My wife and I have been visiting family in SC and we will pass by a BB outlet store on the way home. Can anyone tell me what is sold in the outlet stores?

Do they sell all the regular stuff that is available in their retail stores? I'm mainly looking for dress shirts.

Will the outlet stores have a good selection or will it mostly be store returns and such? Thanks



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:*
> In addition to all the great information below, be sure to check out our Top Reasons To Shop Brooks Brothers Outlet Stores article!


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I was in the one in Rehoboth Beach DE yesterday and saw just about nothing that was from regular stores. I saw one or two suits that may have come from regular stores - one had a label that said "season - spring 2005". The rest was all made especially for the outlet. It appeared, after a quick inspection on my part, that much like regular Brooks stores at regular prices, the stuff was overpriced.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

They sell almost exclusively their 346 brand, which is a cheaper and lesser line of merchandise. OK, but not a particularly great value. Some like it, but I'll pass. 

Once you've reached 100 AAAC posts, you can apply for an AAAC BB discount card. It's free, and gives you 15% off any non-sale prices, including those at the outlets.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Most of the stuff at the outlet store will most likely be new stuff labeled "346," meaning it was made for the outlet stores.* A few items may be "1818" label, meaning it's an overstock or return item originally made for the regular stores.

EDIT: *Like Flanderian just said.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

In my opinion, it's pretty hit-or-miss. 

The Brooks Brothers outlet in Williamsburg is not nearly as nice as the BB in Potomac Mills. I don't know about store return, but both stores appear to me to carry mostly 346 and not the upper end BB label.

When there is nice stuff at the outlet, someone usually comes in and buys it all up to re-sell on eBay. I've seen people go in and buy 10 of the same dress shirt in different sizes.

That's not to say there aren't sometimes tremendous bargains. My parents go to Potomac Mills just about every week and I typically end up with 2-3 dress shirts and assorted other BB stuff under the X-mas tree every year.

Honestly, you could probably do as well or better just waiting for the big 25% off sales they have. If you are passing by and it's not too far out of your way it's probably worth a look, but you could also not go and not worry too much you just missed a huge bargain.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

It seems to vary from store-to-store what is carried; the outlets with more traffic seem to get more/better of the retail goods. IME it is about 75%-85% "346" goods. Better winter wear goes up north. If you go often, the clerks will advise you of upcoming sales and shipments.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

On the other hand, certain items seem to be pretty good deals. I like BB Advantage non-iron chinos. You can get great deals on them at the outlets--though they only carry 2 out of the 5 fits. A number of forum members said that, other than a Brooks Brothers ribbon on the inside of the waistband and a couple of inside seams that are taped in the retail models, they are basically the same pants. I have tried both and have yet to really discern a noticeable difference. I prefer BB must iron Supima ocbds. I do wear their non-irons on occasion for convenience and diversity. The _346_ models have average sleeve lengths. Otherwise, they look the same as the retail non-iron shirts. I just picked up a couple on sale at an outlet in Florida. The fit, etc. is the same except for the sleeve lengths. Time will tell about the quality. Has anyone had any experience with the retail vs. 346 shirts? If so--is there a difference in the non-iron quality or how long one may hold up as opposed to the other? I know non-irons are few people's choice on this forum...but perhaps, like myself there is a certain place in your wardrobe for a few. Any noticable difference in the two would be a good illustration...as would any different experiences with the Advantage Chinos.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I tend to only shop the outlet, and I have been able to get a good mix of regular line BB items as well as some outlet 346 branded items. I have polos from both lines and don't really find them to be any different, none of them have shrunken or began to fade in about 3 years. I have some 346 pants as well as regular line pants, and I believe they are quite similar and again no real issues with them. The best deals can be found on regular line items at the outlet thats been put on clearance. I also won't pay full retail at the outlet as I don't think all of it is as good quality, but I do think its better than similarly priced items when on sale.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

The Woodbury Commons outlet in New York, carries some black fleece suits, shirts and other items as well as Golden Fleece shirts.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

The outlets were originally established to clear out last season and overstock merchandise at close out prices but in order to capitalize on the recent outlet mall shopping phenomenon in the US BB established their 346 line of outlet only merchandise. Contrary to what many members might believe the 346 goods are in my experience approaching and comparable to the mainline goods. Especially ties which can often be had for around or under $20. If you want the same classic repp stripe tie for half of the mainline version price I think they make good bargains. Also, I always find a nice smattering of mainline BB Makers ties as well as the Stain Resistant and the dead stock University line ties. I have rarely but I have seen some beautiful satin Luxury line ties in some paisley and Ancient Madder prints. Over the past several seasons the outlets I have been visiting have been bombarded with Luxury fit shirts which are quite nice (made in USA, split yoke, 120s cotton woven in Italy, single-needle stitching). The best time to go to the outlets is during their big sale periods which are different that regular BB stores. The big outlet sales are usually in July and Labor Day weekend where they bring in merchandise that didn't sell during the June/Father's Day semi-annual sale and during Black Friday and in January where they bring in Fall and Winter merchandise to clear out from the Christmas promotions and semi-annual sale.


----------



## sgnt13 (Nov 11, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Once you've reached 100 AAAC posts, you can apply for an AAAC BB discount card. It's free, and gives you 15% off any non-sale prices, including those at the outlets.


 OR you can sign up for either Borders Rewards or Dell Perks (for free) and get the same discount card. i dont understand why people act like its a special privilege.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Buffalo said:


> The Woodbury Commons outlet in New York, carries some black fleece suits, shirts and other items as well as Golden Fleece shirts.


If you were there this past weekend, sheesh, the Brooks Brothers outlet store had a sidewalk sale with tons of stuff on clearance. The inside of the store was more crowded than I've ever seen it.
I came away with a couple of sweaters


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

sgnt13 said:


> i dont understand why people act like its a special privilege.


I'm uncertain who those people might be. The OP is looking for better pricing on BB and asking the question on AAAC. How is it inferred that by informing him of the terms of the AAAC BB discount one is claiming it is a "special privilege?"


----------



## Joel40R (Dec 27, 2008)

I second this comment. Outlets are just that, outlets that sell a lesser product.


Flanderian said:


> They sell almost exclusively their 346 brand, which is a cheaper and lesser line of merchandise. OK, but not a particularly great value. Some like it, but I'll pass.
> 
> Once you've reached 100 AAAC posts, you can apply for an AAAC BB discount card. It's free, and gives you 15% off any non-sale prices, including those at the outlets.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

My experience is more similar to dwebber18's.

I'm guessing it varies from one outlet store to another.

The one near me isn't all that near, so I've probably only been in there maybe four times, and more often in a "just browing while I'm here" mode, rather than earnestly looking to buy something in particular. In certain types of goods - shirts, sweaters, casual pants, polo shirts - the inventory in the outlet store seemed very similar to what's in an ordinary store, except that slightly out-of-season (e.g. summer stuff in August) items predominated, availability in some sizes was a little hit-or-miss, and there were big stacks of slightly odd items (_e.g._ a whole rack of rainbow-striped shirts with a widespread collar, which looked more Jermyn Street than Madison Avenue to me). True, many (but not all) of the dress shirts had a "346" tag rather than a "Est. 1818:" however, from comparing a few, I'm convinced that if you removed the tags nobody could ever discern which shirt is which.

On the other hand, the inventory of suits and sportcoats looked fairly small and limited. Also (if this matters to you), I'm almost certain there was nothing from the "Black Fleece" line, though there was quite a bit of the "Country Club" stuff. That may well vary from store to store.

Prices were advantageous, if not exactly crazy-Eddie-esque: $39 for a dress shirt, $32 for a polo, $45 for khaki pants, $64 for a pretty nice Merino sweater. The prices would, of course, be lower if you made a special trip to hit one of the long-weekend sales. I got an ad for a Labor Day one (now, of course, over), and I think there was one in connection with Father's Day, or July 4th, or both.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, you might be right. I may have been too harsh in my assessment of BB outlets earlier.

I must confess that I am biased. Outside of a few iconic items, most BB stuff is overpriced to me. It's not that I think it's junk, I just don't see what is so special about them. A BB merino wool sweater to me looks exactly how I would expect a merino wool sweater to look. And there are plenty of places cranking out very generic looking merino wool sweaters for 1/2 that price. The quality of the BB sweaters is higher I'm sure, but the item itself is so blah to me that I have no desire to wear it for the next 10 years. If I wear it a year or two and it falls apart that's fine because it's just something I needed, not something I'm excited about. 

So you could knock 25% off a lot of BB items and to me it just becomes a regular item at a regular price (instead of a regular item at a rip-off price), which isn't that exciting.

However, it must be said that the 346 merino wool sweaters at BB outlet are HUGE sellers. In the fall, that place is stacked high with them and people are flocking around them and associates are busy bringing out more every 10 minutes. It's pretty crazy. And Northern Virginia shoppers are pretty savvy. They've got a lot of money and a lot of high end stores competing and things are ALWAYS on sale. My parents won't even look at a rack unless there's a red tag saying "25% off" on it. And in Potomac Mills shopping center where the BB outlet is located, there is a Nordstrom Rack and a Saks so they are competing with them as well.

So if the 346 merinos are flying out the door and the BB outlet is generally packed (which it is), I have to assume there is some solid value being offered. I guess it's just not for me.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

The outlets sell decent priced dress shirts if that's what you need. As said their 346 line is not phenomenal quality but will serve you well and you get what you pay for. When I went last week I scored 3 french cuff shirts for under $35 each, and if you have a PRL outlet near it they will have similar prices on their dress shirts, for about the same quality.


----------



## norbarnes (Jul 25, 2010)

I was a bit disappointed - in retrospect I probably had an unfair expectation. I picked up two 346 blazers for $100 each. I should have posted here first. Happy outlet hunting.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

Well my wife and I stopped at the BB outlet and I ended up leaving without buying anything. Almost everything I saw was the "346" label and I didn't really see anything that I liked. The exception to this was a few nice ties that I liked but still didn't want to pay the 3 for $99 price. The one positive note of our brief shopping excursion was the Polo outlet. Everything in the store was 30% off and I stocked up on polo socks for about $3 a pair.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

This thread prompted me to visit two BB factory stores, yesterday. No wonder I hadn't been to one in a while. Nothing interesting.

FYI, at the Prime Outlets San Marcos store, there was one DB tuxedo..want to say 44 or 46L. Price on tag was $350, IIRC, and was on 50% off rack. Too big for me.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

*I figured I'd post, since I shopped over the Labor Day weekend*

I don't go to the BB outlets that much anymore since moving to Atlanta, the closest is about 45m-1hr away. When I was living in Orlando, it was just basically 10 min from downtown.

I was surprised at the lack of "1818" merchandise this time, but I was able to pick up two polos at $14.98 a piece. They were spring/summer colors, but I figure I can still get a couple months wear out of them. I didn't look too hard though, since I was only really looking for polos, as my wife is getting tired of getting needle and thread out to fix my BB knit polos when they get small holes. Polos are one of those things I'm really cheap about and don't like spending money on.

They really are hit or miss, the last time I shopped there I picked up three ties, two knit and one Audubon, for about $18 a piece. Last year I picked up a couple "1818" supima OCBDs for $9 and my brother picked up a Golden Fleece 3/2 Blazer for $70...but he's a 54L and there were 4 at the store that size.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to post for the OP's benefit and for any other Southerners:

You should really try to check out the SUPER-clearance center in Garland, NC - this is the TRUE clearance outlet for BB. Hit-or-miss, yes, but awesome stuff...

Here's a good thread with photos from the other forum.
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=105817


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 2 BB OCBD's, both purchased from the outlet store in Foley, AL. The tag on the older one reads 1818, and the tag on the newer one reads 346. I can't really see any difference between the two (probably because I am uneducated on what to look for). What are te differences between the lines? What makes the 1818 better than the 346 (in terms of OCBDs)?


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

I think it depends on the location and customer demographics. The Gilroy, CA outlet has no regular BB merchandise. I am happy for you guys
that score the mainline items at a good price. Don't bother with Gilroy.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Preacher said:


> My wife and I have been visiting family in SC and we will pass by a BB outlet store on the way home. Can anyone tell me what is sold in the outlet stores? Do they sell all the regular stuff that is available in their retail stores? I'm mainly looking for dress shirts. Will the outlet stores have a good selection or will it mostly be store returns and such? Thanks


I visited one in Gettysburg, PA and asked the clerk this exact question. His response was that the goods are not the same, though in many instances, material or supplier may be the same. I've had good luck with the BB outlet polos, though I prefer regular BB non-iron shirts.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

In most instances there is a difference in material between 346 and 1818, just as there is a difference between 1818 and Golden Fleece. If nothing else, the 346 are average sleeve length, while the 1818 are exact length.


----------



## pologent (Mar 23, 2021)

Starch said:


> My experience is more similar to dwebber18's.
> 
> I'm guessing it varies from one outlet store to another.
> 
> ...


I know this is a very old post, but thank you just the same. Excellent info on BB basics.


----------

